# Oden at the ESPYs...



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...is anyone watching this ****?!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm just going to catch his bit on youtube later.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

How long before someone can confirm whether or not he was atcually playing the piano for Justin Timberlake or if that was "staged"?!


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...I want Greg Oden to tuck us in and read us bedtime stories about the "old days"!!!

~Will Farrell 2008 ESPYs


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

Will Ferrell made a great joke about how one of his demands was for "Gred Oden too tuck him in and tell him stories of the old days."

You know I was thinking, what if Oden was a complete bust. I mean like Kwame Brown bust. All of this stuff about him before he even plays a game would be worth nothing.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

dpc said:


> You know I was thinking, what if Oden was a complete bust. I mean like Kwame Brown bust. All of this stuff about him before he even plays a game would be worth nothing.


:wink:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

HAAK72 said:


> ...I want Greg Oden to tuck us in and read us bedtime stories about the "old days"!!!
> 
> ~Will Farrell 2008 ESPYs


that was so funny


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

dpc said:


> Will Ferrell made a great joke about how one of his demands was for "Gred Oden too tuck him in and tell him stories of the old days."
> 
> You know I was thinking, what if Oden was a complete bust. I mean like Kwame Brown bust. All of this stuff about him before he even plays a game would be worth nothing.


That joke would still be funny... he'll always look old.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

dpc said:


> Will Ferrell made a great joke about how one of his demands was for "Gred Oden too tuck him in and tell him stories of the old days."
> 
> You know I was thinking, what if Oden was a complete bust. I mean like Kwame Brown bust. All of this stuff about him before he even plays a game would be worth nothing.


...I think it will be an Instant Classic either way, "staged" or not!!!

[Bust-A-Bucket...Super Bowl Shuffle...Greg Oden's piano playing at the ESPYs...]


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...and Oden wearing "high-water" tuxedo pants!!!


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

"People tell me that I am hilarious...and I'm like...yeah, cool"

~Greg Oden 2008 ESPYs


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

HAAK72 said:


> ...and Oden wearing "high-water" tuxedo pants!!!


"It was so hot outside, so I put my clothes in the dryer"


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

God Bless Marko Jaric for giving his wife a legitimate reason to attend the ESPYs.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Anyone else notice how they talked about Oden a lot, referenced him, and showed him, far more than Durant or any of the current rookies (outside of Chalmers)?


I liked how Posh Spice looked like she was pissed to be there.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Greg Oden is HILARIOUS. I really think his personality is great for the sport. I hope he reaches his full potential on the basketball court.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I really like this idea of playing a 4 band member Rock Band while they introducing the starting 5 Blazers next year. It's all going to be wireless this time and all they would have to do is set up the 360. A number of songs to choose from. http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/888/888781p1.html 

How this could work is each 4 band member group would put there band name in a drawing. A week ahead of time that band would find out if they are playing.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

except Rock Band sucks. Poor conceptual design for the instruments, poor functionality, poor tracklist, overpriced.

Guitar Hero: World Tour on the other hand...

then we're talkin'.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't understand how the leap was made from the ESPYs to Rock Band.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

BlazerFan22 said:


> I really like this idea of playing a 4 band member Rock Band while they introducing the starting 5 Blazers next year. It's all going to be wireless this time and all they would have to do is set up the 360. A number of songs to choose from. http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/888/888781p1.html
> 
> How this could work is each 4 band member group would put there band name in a drawing. A week ahead of time that band would find out if they are playing.


How about real musicians?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I just saw the part where he sang. He has a great voice.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

HAAK72 said:


> How long before someone can confirm whether or not he was atcually playing the piano for Justin Timberlake or if that was "staged"?!


According to Oden, he actually was:



Greg Oden said:


> I was playing the piano in a extra small tuxedo, tie and some Elton John Glasses with tube socks. No one knew i could play the piano.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

Entity said:


> According to Oden, he actually was:


...you gotta love G.O. baby!!!


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Five5even said:


> except Rock Band sucks. Poor conceptual design for the instruments, poor functionality, poor tracklist, overpriced.
> 
> Guitar Hero: World Tour on the other hand...
> 
> then we're talkin'.


Ya that will be a good game to!


----------



## Short Bus Ryder (Jun 8, 2007)

Greg Oden is RAD.​


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ns5_NtYvS2I&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ns5_NtYvS2I&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

